# Turkish cast on for two at a time socks



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

A number of people have asked about this cast on, here's a link to the video I learned it from:






I can't "get" judi's magic cast on...it's like there's a block in my brain!! :roll:


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you for posting this cast on. Judy's magic cast on befuddled my brain and this one looks much easier.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

The turkish cast on is the one I use all the time for toe up socks. It's very easy.


----------



## bambiperry (Aug 17, 2012)

It looks. relatively easy but how is it for "two at a time"socks...It appears to me to be the beginning of one sock, how do you manage two?


----------



## bambiperry (Aug 17, 2012)

It looks. relatively easy but how is it for "two at a time"socks...It appears to me to be the beginning of one sock, how do you manage two?


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Every sock has to be started individually of course. I just wrap the stitches for one sock, and hold those stitches between my fingers of the left hand while I do the second one


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you. I had trouble with the magic cast on too. This simplifies things for me greatly!!! Many many thanks!!!


----------



## bambiperry (Aug 17, 2012)

Is there a video for that?


----------



## AmyClaire (Jun 3, 2011)

Turkish is great but for those of you who want to do it all, here's how I explain Judy's:

Pretend the upper needle doesn't exist and with the *lower* needle take a yarnover from the *upper* strand

Pretend the lower needle doesn't exist and with the *upper* needle take a yarnover from the *lower* strand


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

I do them two at a time....cast on for one sock with one ball of sock yarn, then cast on for the 2nd one with the second ball of sock yarn!!


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Someone else posted this just recently as part of a sock discussion and I think it should be mentioned daily. I feel like I could actually do this cast on, it's fabulous. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## beathop (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi,
I accidentally came here for Judy's cast on. Then discovered the Turkish cast on. We are so lucky for the KP. Bea


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

This is the one I always use for toe up socks, either one at a time or two. It is so easy to master and looks great.


----------

